# 100k on 2014



## Jdugie123 (Jul 29, 2014)

Ended up going over 100k last week but forgot to post. So I'm on my way to 200k now should be close to the end of next year at this rate. Only issue is battery I can't site with out the engine running and if I let it sit for more then a few days has to be jumped but I'm to cheap to get another one. Oh and still on original front tires.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Well Done, Congrats! Probably should get a battery before it leaves you stranded.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for posting and welcome to the 100K club! It's nice to see more and more of us!


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Awesome! 

My two favorite parts of your photo are the "48 MPG" and the 2100 RPM, both at 75 mph. That's what I love about this car - low-RPM, high torque, high-mileage.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Awesome. Congrats!


----------



## Jdugie123 (Jul 29, 2014)

That's the speed this car sees 80% of the time. I usually put 1500 to 1600 miles a week so the next milestone should be quick. I'm glad there is a delete for the car now because once I find the life span of the DPF it's gone.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Congrats, next stop 150000. I have 109000 and still on the original tires also.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Let me get this right, your taking pictures while going 75 MPH?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

PanJet said:


> Awesome!
> 
> My two favorite parts of your photo are the "48 MPG" and the 2100 RPM, both at 75 mph. That's what I love about this car - low-RPM, high torque, high-mileage.


Was gonna say the Eco 6MT runs lower but then realised it was a chrome ECO gauge with a extremely low RPM tach. I wish active topics told me what section I was clicking into.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Jdugie123 said:


> That's the speed this car sees 80% of the time. I usually put 1500 to 1600 miles a week so the next milestone should be quick. I'm glad there is a delete for the car now because once I find the life span of the DPF it's gone.


163K miles on my DPF and still getting over 900 miles between regens.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> 163K miles on my DPF and still getting over 900 miles between regens.


Hey Diesel,
Did you start getting those long REGN intervals after you had a ECM software update? If so, do you have the Tech update number so that I can request it from my dealer? Thanks, Dave


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

vwgtiglx said:


> Hey Diesel,
> Did you start getting those long REGN intervals after you had a ECM software update? If so, do you have the Tech update number so that I can request it from my dealer? Thanks, Dave


I've always had long regen intervals. I am at 185 regens total at 163K miles. which includes a couple months here and there with lots of winter short trips and frequent regens during that time period There was never any mention on any dealership paperwork of software updates. At one point I suspected they may have done an update, but I had no proof of it.


----------



## Jdugie123 (Jul 29, 2014)

My regens seem to be normal. I need to some timing belt before I can think about any upgrades. I drive a lot for work so it won't take me to long to get to the 150k mark I'm sure by the end of this year.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

diesel said:


> I am at 185 regens total at 163K miles.


Does your scan gauge show the total regens?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

MilTownSHO said:


> Does your scan gauge show the total regens?


Yes the scanguage shows total regens, I don't recall what the code is so you can see it....


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

The code is NCR


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

diesel said:


> The code is NCR


Thanks, I don't own one yet though. Mainly cause I can't find a place I want to mount it.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I thought I drive a lot. I only got 66K on 2012 so no where like you. Congrats.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> Thanks, I don't own one yet though. Mainly cause I can't find a place I want to mount it.


Mine sits nicely on top of the steering column. It's tucked out of the way. Only drawback is I have to lean up a bit to see it. You can see it in my video. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehMoYrpVmD0


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

diesel said:


> Mine sits nicely on top of the steering column. It's tucked out of the way. Only drawback is I have to lean up a bit to see it. You can see it in my video.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehMoYrpVmD0


I've seen it and while it doesn't look bad. I really like things looking factory. I wish they made one that would fit in an A pillar pod.


----------

